# Laptop won't powerup!!



## SomeoneInCa (Jul 30, 2005)

I have a Toshiba Satellite 1415-S173 and when I try to turn it on the power led just blinks, looks like a code, 3, 3, 2...which means the number of times the led blinks...I get no screen activity, nothing at all happens.
It won't do anything else. After reading some of the complaints on Toshiba, seems I am not alone with the troubled Toshiba.
Thanks for any help you can offer.


----------



## SomeoneInCa (Jul 30, 2005)

*36 views???*

36 viewed my help question and not one even offered "something"...???


----------



## CheeseBurgerMan (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, you should first make sure that your battery is charged. It may just be a 'low battery' warning. 
(although from " After reading some of the complaints on Toshiba, seems I am not alone with the troubled Toshiba." it doesn't sound like that's the problem.

If not, I can only offer this link and hope that you get some answers...


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

To be honest with you, sometimes we do not know the answer to every question ask of us here. 

I tried to look up this error and found nothing at all. 

Try unplugging the laptop. Remove the battery. Reseat the memory. If you use any pcmcia cards leave them out. Now plug into AC power and try to boot. If this does not work, replace the battery and try again. 

If none of this works, I would suggest contacting the manufacturer. I would hope they would know what the blinking lights are trying to tell you.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

*Just a thought.*

Could have been 36 disgruntled Toshiba owners looking for an answer.

What color is the blinking light?
What is the timing of the blinking? (ie: 1second on, 2Sec off, 1sec on)
Did you do a manual reset?

----------------------------------------------------------
Toshiba Reset: when the machine is switched on use the point of a biro pen to press the reset button
----------------------------------------------------------
Toshiba soft Reset
Turn on the system (the system will hang).
Reset the system by holding the power switch for 5 minutes.
Turn on the system (resume failure will occur).
Press any key to boot the system
----------------------------------------------------------

Remove the battery then AC-Adapter power from the computer to cut off the power supply to the computer. Replace the battery and AC-Adapter. Repeat Reset.


----------



## SomeoneInCa (Jul 30, 2005)

*Thank you all*

Well, I have done the battery, ac power... :4-dontkno Did all I could to figure out what the problem is... you all have offered great suggestions that I've already tried.... I guess I was hoping for a Toshiba user with the same darn problem.... I'm sure there are several out there but just not wanting to admit it :grin: 
So, the villian is in the shop...being evaluated, I promise to come back and let you all know what the problem was in hopes that it might help another Toshiba user in the future.

Thanks again,
-razz:


----------



## Stupid_Man (Aug 18, 2006)

*same problem, Bro....*

Do you already get to solve this problem?
my status is like this :
1. My power adapter suddenly broken so the laptop don't wann turn on. 
2. so I use the iGo universal power adapter that gives output 15-24V and 8A
but after I use this power adapter the led indicator of the laptop keep blinking in orange color and the laptop doesn't wanna turn on, I already open the mainboard and the test result is there is a voltage out from the power jack but since the power switch doesn't wanna turn on so there is no voltage on other part, and I think the battery also died too. 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/1-confused.gif

http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/1-upset.gif
:upset:Smilies
 :4-dontkno

anybody can give any advice???? Please.... http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/1-sigh.gif
:sigh:

already very stupid now..............


----------



## neomatrix (Aug 6, 2006)

What is the processor and memory type in the toshiba, and also what is the screen size? If you try to turn it on and the power light just blinks, then we can eliminate the possibility of power supply failure. We move on to component seating.


----------



## Stupid_Man (Aug 18, 2006)

neomatrix said:


> What is the processor and memory type in the toshiba, and also what is the screen size? If you try to turn it on and the power light just blinks, then we can eliminate the possibility of power supply failure. We move on to component seating.


this is screen 15" , memory 256 MB PC2100, celeron 1.8, 30GB, dvd rw. the power led still blinking in a rhytem, 5times and then hold for 2 seconds light up and then 3 times blinking at the third blink the blink stop for 2 seconds(no light) and then 5 times and 3 times again, respectively. do you know what is its error code?

:sigh: 
:4-dontkno 
 

if you can help me............... you are and :1angel: 
Thanks.


----------



## Stupid_Man (Aug 18, 2006)

when I turn on the power button, nothing happen.
when I plug in the power adapter the power led indicator on the right bottom, keep blinking (orange color) respectively in 5 times and the fifth the light stop blinking for 2 seconds(on) and then 3 times blinking(and then the led off temporary for 2 seconds) and then 5 and 3 times again.


----------



## neomatrix (Aug 6, 2006)

Blinks orange 
Power supply malfunction*3 flashes 
Flashes orange 
The power switch is pressed on when the battery level is low.*2 flashes
Looks to me like you need a new power supply, sorry about "eliminating" the power supply from the possibe solutions.
I have obtained this info directly fromtoshibe service manuals.


----------



## Stupid_Man (Aug 18, 2006)

would you like to give me the copy of the service manual so I can learn more from this. Please. well, 3 blinking orange it's mean the power supply's not suitable(i quess so, because I replace with the universal power adapter), how about did the 5 blinking orange mean?

you can send the the service manual to my e-mail if you want to or you have a link to download it. Thank you very much.


----------



## neomatrix (Aug 6, 2006)

http://www.csd.toshiba.com/content/support/manuals/maintenance/su264250/ch0.htm

It took me a while to get to this, were not supposed to be able to get to it, so I suggest that you either make copies or use winhttrack website copier and make a copy.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Stupid_Man said:


> Do you already get to solve this problem?
> my status is like this :
> 1. My power adapter suddenly broken so the laptop don't wann turn on.
> 2. so I use the iGo universal power adapter that gives output 15-24V and 8A
> ...


Stupid_Man: Please start your own thread. It is quite hard to answer two different questions from two people about two different issues. While alike, you should always start your own thread. I will answer here, though. Your problem lies in the misseating of the video card or the miscontact of electrical contacts. The electrical contacts require soldering, but the video card can be reseated by disassembly.

SomeoneInCa: Is it your power LED or your 'plugged in' LED. If the plugged in LED is blinking orange, you have the same problem as Stupid_Man. If not, we need to do some research. I would contact Toshiba or the person who sold it to you.


----------



## Stupid_Man (Aug 18, 2006)

Thank you all for your reply, especially brother noematrix, you're the best advisor for me, now I already solve my problem and I learned so much from this problem. Thank you very much.


----------



## dyoung (Aug 29, 2008)

okay I had the same problem with the power light flashing. I took out the battery and all pci cards. Then I un plugged it for 5 min. I plugged it back in, and of works fine.


----------

